# Lobster - Trying to serve two different ways?



## kgrant1902 (Jun 18, 2012)

I am making a meal this evening in which I will or want to serve a steamed lobster tail, and the claw which will be pan fried (hopefully leaving the claw part on the end for aesthetics. 

What is the best way to achieve this from a whole lobster? I would also like to kill the lobster as humanely as possible if possible.

Thanks,
Kenton


----------



## kgrant1902 (Jun 18, 2012)

One other question or comment to this. 

I am thinking that I will slightly undercook the lobster while steaming. Remove the lobster and prep the tail to be finished under the broiler. Before broiling though I will remove the claws and pan fry. How long should i broil the lobster and will i lose quality in the meantime before broiling?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 18, 2012)

For something very attractive, and appetizing, check this out - Lobster Aspic - Panoramio - Photo of Lobster Aspic in Paris

Of course, there are a host of recipes on line for this dish, each with a different look and flavor profile.  All you need is a pretty gelatine mold to make it work.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kgrant1902 (Jun 18, 2012)

Can't load pic in my office. Will check it out tonight. After more reading though I think the answer is to steam (time by weight) and then make my cut down the middle of tail, brush with butter and broil 6-8 min. Will give me time to crack the claw and season too.

Will post pics tomorrow or Wednesday!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 18, 2012)

If you want to sautee lobster it needs to have the shell removed first.

I'd steam or boil the claws in the shell, personally.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 18, 2012)

kgrant1902 said:


> Can't load pic in my office. Will check it out tonight. After more reading though I think the answer is to steam (time by weight) and then make my cut down the middle of tail, brush with butter and broil 6-8 min. Will give me time to crack the claw and season too.
> 
> Will post pics tomorrow or Wednesday!



The presentation you describe cries out for a stuffing to be placed in the split tail.  I have seen, had, and made this presentation.  It always goes over great, especially when grilled after the stuffing is inserted.  Stuffing can be something liek a good rice pilaf, or bread dressing (seasoned with old Bay), or any combination of sauteed veggies that go with lobster.  When it's all done, you can dress it with a lobster flavored veloute, or even a clam veloute (combine a roux with flavored broth, in this case clam or lobster (water used to steam the lobster will be well flavored, and just need a bit of seasoning).

Alternately, you can make a glaze of flavored broth, thickened with cornstarch, arrowroot, or tapioca starch slurry.  Again season to taste.

Coconut is also a flavor that goes very well with lobster.

Just some ideas for you.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 18, 2012)

For a very rich tasting lobster stuffing, crushed Ritz style crackers, sherry, butter and a dash of worcestershire sauce.  Fill the body cavity of the _uncooked_ lobster, cover with lettuce leaves and broil.  The lettuce leaves keep the stuffing from burning.  

If you stuff the lobster, it's better not to boil it first.  Don't cook it twice or it'll get tough.  Broiling only takes about 15 minutes.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 18, 2012)

kgrant1902 said:


> I am making a meal this evening in which I will or want to serve a steamed lobster tail, and the claw which will be pan fried (hopefully leaving the claw part on the end for aesthetics.
> 
> What is the best way to achieve this from a whole lobster? I would also like to kill the lobster as humanely as possible if possible.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome, Kenton.

Your dishes sound lovely.  If I understand your question... cook the lobster whole, then break it up - claws, tail, etc.  For cooking time, I would go by the pound. You will find some guides on line.

Re killing the lobster humanely, if you don't wish to plunge it head first into boiling water, or plunge the tip of a sharp knife behind the lobster's eyes, put it in the freezer for an hour before cooking.

_"Research indicates the lobster has no central nervous system or cerebral cortex to register stimuli, thus the creature mostly likely can feel no pain."_


----------



## buckytom (Jun 18, 2012)

chief, you're awesome! great ideas. lobster aspic? genius.

how does a guy from the middle of a giant continent, thousands of miles from a sea, know so much about those delicious monsters.

for my dos centavos, i'd split and sautee the halves in a garlic, ginger, minced sweet red pepper, and thai basil oil , and another simply steamed, cracked, and doused in clarified butter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> chief, you're awesome! great ideas. lobster aspic? genius.
> 
> how does a guy from the middle of a giant continent, thousands of miles from a sea, know so much about those delicious monsters.
> 
> for my dos centavos, i'd split and sautee the halves in a garlic, ginger, minced sweet red pepper, and thai basil oil , and another simply steamed, cracked, and doused in clarified butter.


 
My freind, I may be a Yooper born and bred, but I have traveled. I lived in San Diego for ten years. I've been in San Francisco, and camped and fished in the High Sierra's. I've lived in Spokane Wa, and in Millington Tn, just outside of Memphis. Iv'e experienced the many and varied dates of 29 Palms. I have cousins in Maryland, and have visited them. I know what soft-shelled crabs are. I've eaten fabulous meals in the Phillipines, in Australia, in China, Hawaii, Japan, and Korea. In each country, I looked for the foods that were eaten by the locals, not restaurant fare.  I'm always looking for something new and interesting. I ahd to get out of the U.S. Navy due to my love for my family, and not willing to be on a ship while my kids grew up without me. But I took advantage of every opportunity to explore every place I went to while in the service.

The idea for the lobster aspic came from eating a tomato aspic in the San Diego area, at a fellow church member's home. It had shrimp in it and I was greatly impressed. I recently contacted the woman who served it, and she stated that she had borrowed the recipe from a freind and didn't have it anymore. So I looked for all things aspic. I enjoy them, and don't get to eat them nearly often enough. But I do know them, and appreciate them.

I am now trying to develop a secret aspic of sorts to assist me in one of my hobbies. But like I said, it's a secret recipe, still in development.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 19, 2012)

Aspic looks beautiful when done. 
I have to look into to doing some one night.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm a little late to the party--been busy being a chick midwife. I hope you tossed the shells in the freezer so you can make a lobster bisque or add them to a fish stock. Everything sounded really good.


----------



## kgrant1902 (Jun 19, 2012)

I am very happy to see my first post create so much discussion! I will say i waited too long to join the forum and ask these questions. Chief, your comments are great and are definelty noted for next time. 

Here is how the cooking went. I chilled the lobsters for a good 40min or so. I then cut the lobster at the tail and at the claws and proceeded to steam for about 12 minutes. Which in my case was too long. I really should get a kitchen scale!! I removed the tails and using kitchen sheers cut down the center of the tail and cut off a 1/2" strip. Basted the meat with a homemade lemon butter sauce and broiled (already hot) for 5 minutes. 

While broiling i cracked the claws open, lightly seasoned with salt and pepper, dredged in flour, then shook off excess flour and then pan fried the claw meet for 3-4 min each side. 

The claws came out great, an amazing flavor and texture and when served on a mango puree that I made, it really was a great appetizer. 

The tails were slightly overcooked, but not bad at all for being my first time to purchase a whole lobster and go through this cooking process. 

Thanks again all, pics to come soon and be sure to see me lurking around asking questions, and commenting on your posts as well!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 19, 2012)

leasingthisspace said:


> Aspic looks beautiful when done.
> I have to look into to doing some one night.


 
IMO aspic is a highly underrated technique.  It can be both stunning and delicious.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 19, 2012)

jennyema said:
			
		

> IMO aspic is a highly underrated technique.  It can be both stunning and delicious.



I've never eaten aspic. We used it on the culinary team for displaying our "cold food " table at our competition.  It looked so beautiful.  We were using concentrated heavy amounts of it for looks. Nobody eat the display table.


----------

